# Game 1: Spurs @ Mavericks



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The season opener is coming. the spurs will visit dallas and take on the mavs, thursday at 7:00. The game will be carried on TNT.

i'll add more information about the game tomorrow, but start posting now. its basketball season, so show your excitement.

i expect you guys to keep this thread active during the game since i wont be available.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i expect you guys to keep this thread active during the game since i wont be available.


Cruel taskmaster. :clown: 

I don't know what to expect from the Mavs after that last showing...I realize they were maybe trying not to show too much, but injuries have disrupted their preseason and prevented a smooth process of bringing the newbies into the rotational scheme.

Then there's Parker...if his ankle is bum, might he play but be unconcious from the floor like some players do when they're not 100%?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Cruel taskmaster. :clown:


if anyone wants to go to lab for me, i'll more than happily watch the game instead.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if anyone wants to go to lab for me, i'll more than happily watch the game instead.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Spurs should be up pumped for this game after losing to the Mavs in the playoffs.

GO SPURS GO!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

woohoo! i got season tickets for the new seats that are under the court! no wait, i mean i got season tickets for a new seat thats kinda like the sky cam in the nfl, i just lay down and it moves me around, i dont even have to turn my head or even my eyes. WOOHOOO!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Why in the HELL is this the first game of the doubleheader!?! Makes no sense.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Why in the HELL is this the first game of the doubleheader!?! Makes no sense.


Agreed, it would be a "grabber" for the second slot - but it's tiresome in the Central time zone to start at 9:30.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

We got us one of them win things. Another 60 or so would be nice, and 16 after that.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

so.... only 1 post tonight?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> so.... only 1 post tonight?


Good win.

That makes 2.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Good win.
> 
> That makes 2.


 at this rate, we may hit a second page


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ya that was a good game. im just surprised by parkers shooting. francisco elson is freaking gooood. i just hope he keeps coming off the bench, he can serve as that spark that manu/devin brown were. but i doubt that will happen, hes going to end up starting more than likely. lmao that was a sweet dunk too


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

A very good win. Too bad Dallas didn't unveil their Western Conference banner, we could have spoiled the party for them.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

tim duncan had a solid game


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I was surprised by Elson. I didn't think he was any good at all, but he's got a few post moves and his defense on Dirk was good. Pretty quick as well for a guy his size.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Is Howard getting suspended for pushing Bowen?


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

how are you guys satisfied with Udrih this season (so far)?


----------

